# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Seksi dhe shëndeti

## Estella

Ekzistojnë njëzet (20) arsye që seksi dhe dashuria ndikojnë në bukurinë dhe në shëndetin e femrave dhe të meshkujve. 

1- Dashuria e mjaftueshme do të bëjë që femrat të duken në formë të mirë dhe me pamje të shkëlqyeshme. Shkaku kryesor, i cili ndikon për kënaqësi në dashuri dhe në seks është të tajiturit e sasisë së dyfisht të hormoneve të ostrogenit. 

2- Seksi është më i bukur sesa kremet e shtrenjta kundër rrudhave. Ai e nxit apo e shpejton qarkullimin e gjakut dhe lëkura bëhet më e lëmueshme dhe më e shtrënguar, më saktë më e nderë (më e shtrirë). Papastërtia dhe puçrrat zhduken. 

3- Seksi ndikon edhe në mbajtjen e vijës së trupit bilonjë, d.m.th të trupit të bukur, shtathedhur. Gjatë seksit të nxehtë dhe me plot pasion është konstatuar se shpenzohen 560 kalori të tëra, po aq kalori sa shpenzohen për një orë e gjysmë të stërvitjes me biçikletë dhomë. E me këtë kjo paraqet edhe njëfarë kënaqësie. 

4- Në shtrat mund ta zvogëloni rrezikun nga ngushtimi i enëve të gjakut. Gjatë kohës sa keni marrëdhënie seksuale tajohet (formohet) hormoni që e zvogëlon tensionin e gjakut. 

5- Edhe disponimi përmirësohet pas seksit, bile zhduket edhe depresioni dhe shfaqet ndjenja e lumturisë dhe e kënaqësisë. 

6- Nëse juve ju mundon pagjumësia, seksi para gjumit do tju bëjë çudira. Është konstatuar se seksi është dhjetë herë më i mirë se sa hapat për gjumë ose për qetësim. Do të çliroheni tërësisht nga brengat dhe do të flini të qetë, sigurisht nja 25% më mirë e më gjatë. 

7- Seksi është terapia më e mirë dhe më e fortë kundër flamës dhe kundër gripit. Netët e nxehta të seksit dhe të dashurisë ndihmojnë edhe në shërimin e astmës dhe të alergjisë. 

8- Tashmë është konstatuar se edhe paraloja e zjarrtë gjatë seksit dhe dashurisë e shëron dhembjen e kokës. Enët e gjakut në tru, të cilat kanë ngërç, gjithashtu mund të çlirohen. 

9- Loja me buzë dhe me gjuhë ndikon gjithsesi në tajitjen e pështymës, e cila i mbron dhëmbët nga kariesi dhe bigorri (guralecët) e dhëmbëve. Përveç kësaj, edhe puthjet e buta dhe të ndjeshme ndikojnë për të mirë në seks, d.m.th. e stimulojnë atë. 

10- Seksi i pakëson fatkeqësitë në rrugë dhe në punë. Pas natës së mrekullueshme të seksit dhe të dashurisë së kaluar, njerëzit janë psikikisht më stabilë dhe më të kujdesshëm. 

11- Në seks më së miri stërviten muskujt e barkut dhe të prapanicës. Për këtë arsye zhduket stomaku, kurse prapanica bëhet edhe më e fortë dhe e ngrejtur, më saktë më e ndërtuar dhe ka një pamje të mrekullueshme, të cilën e merr pas seksit intensiv. Bile, seksi mundëson edhe që të dobësohemi dhe nuk ka dietë më të mirë se seksi për ti hequr kilogramët e tepërt dhe të padëshiruar. 

12- A bëheni të harrueshëm dhe a plakeni? 
Seksologët kanë konstatuar se seksi dhe dashuria e ngadalësojnë procesin e mplakjes (të moshuarit) dhe e kthjellojnë mendjen, d.m.th. nuk bëheni të harrueshëm dhe e ndalon mplakjen e parakohshme. 

13- Nëse ju tërheqin dashuria dhe seksi, nuk do tju dhembë lukthi fare, bile as rraskapitjet nuk do ti njihni (përjetoni). 

14- Po ta fitoni vetëbesimin në shtrat, edhe partneri juaj do tjua pranojë këtë dhe në jetë nuk do të jeni të komplikuar, pra, do të çliroheni nga të gjitha komplekset e mundshme. 

15- Seksi u jep një pamje të bukur kofshëve dhe këmbëve. Nga celuliti nuk do të mbetet asnjë gjurmë, sepse sistemi limfatik është mjaft aktiv, e posaçërisht në këmbë. 

16- Netët e dashurisë i zgjidhin të gjitha vështirësitë dhe këshillat nga institucionet për këshillime martesore sdo tju nevojiten fare. Bisedoni në shtrat me partnerin tuaj për gjithçka. 

17- Sportistët e dijnë tashmë edhe atë që një kohë të gjatë se pas mesnatës së suksesshme të seksit dhe të dashurisë reaksionet janë thjesht më të mira. 

18- Seksi është me të vërtetë lloji më i sigurt dhe më i shpeshtë i sportit, i cili e vë në lëvizje çdo muskul të trupit të njeriut, e në anën tjetër në shtrat ka më pak fatkeqësi. 

19- Seksi-terapia më e fortë kundër infarktit të zemrës?! 
Mjekët kanë konstatuar se infarkti i zemrës i godet në radhë të parë njerëzit që dashurohen shumë pak dhe që jetën seksuale e kanë shumë të varfër (pra ata që merren më pak me seks). Mirëpo, shumica e personave që pësojnë infarkt, pas këtij infarkti e ndërpresin jetën seksuale të rregulltë, nga frika më tepër. Por, sipas mjekëve, kjo është plotësisht e gabuar dhe e dëmshme, sepse seksi i rregullt pas infarktit, ndikon dhe e stimulon stabilizimin e imunitetit. Nëse nuk e besoni këtë, para se të provoni, këshillohuni me mjekun. 

20- Seksi ju bën shumë tërheqës dhe joshës (ngashnjyes). Kur dashuron shumë, nënkuptohet se bën seks edhe më shumë e më shpesh, dhe me këtë rast krijohen fenomene të një seksi parfumi të butë, me aromë të mirë dhe joshëse, por shumë të rëndësishme. Femrat i bën të dëshirueshme, kurse meshkujt më të furishëm (më agresivë). 

Pas kaq shumë provash del vetëm një konstatim, e nëse e dëshirojmë këtë, në mënyrë që të jemi sa më të shëndoshë, zgjidhjen për këtë duhet ta kërkojmë në lojërat e zjarrta të seksit dhe të dashurisë në shtrat. 
Prandaj, një këshillë për fund, të cilën duhet ta mbani mirë në mend dhe duhet ti përmbaheni kësaj rreptësisht:

----------


## AlbanianDesign

C'me ke shkrire ooo Estella,


Ore, po per mundesite per tu bere me barre a e ke thene???? Po ato per semundje?  

Per mendimin tim, seksi eshte shume i mire, por ka edhe shume gjera qe ndoshta nuk ju pelqejne.... PSH...

1) Seksi i ben femrat me barre kur nuk duan.. (edhe me prezentativ, ose me birth control pills, prap si dihet)
2) Seksi te ben te vdesesh (semundjet e ndryshme)
3) Seksi te ben te mendosh vetem per seks, sidomos kur eshte i mire, dhe po flas per okazionet kur ne vend qe te punosh, mendon rreth nates "fantastike" qe kishe me te dashuren/dashurin.
4) Seksi te dobeson (hahahha per cunat, se e di qe ju femrat vdesni per pak dobesim)
5) Seksi lind perdhunues
6) Seksi te len pa gjume
7) Seksi te ben te kapesh nje femer qe nuk e pelqen dhe kurr nuk e lejoje dot ne jeten tende te perditshme, por meqe ishe "horney", ja fute..........sa per pak qef (kjo eshte me shume per cunat)
8) Seksi te ben te tradhetosh
9) Seksi te ben te zihesh
10) Seksi te ben te harrosh endrrat e jetes profesionale
11) Seksi shkaterron shoqeri


Kaq kam ne mendje deri tani.. I them vetem per t'i kujtuar atyre qe behen "ekstremist" mbasi tij.  Eshte shume e rendesishme te jesh i njohur me partnerin mire para se te besh SEKS, sepse ne fund te fundit vetem nje trup ke. Po su kujdese per te, nuk do te kujdeset per ty.  Kur kemi pas qene femije, kemi pas thene: "Rafsha ku s'rafsha, mos u vrafsha!"  Kjo filozofi eshte shume e "rrezikshme" ne seks... :buzeqeshje: 

SIDOQOFTE, ne fund jam dakort me "Stelen".  Ajo ka shume te drejte sepse nese je i matur dhe e ben cdo gje me pak mend.. SEKSI MUND TE JETE ZGJIDHJA E 90% TE PROBLEMEVE NE JETEN E PERDITSHME.  :djall i fshehur:  


Ciao'
ILIRi

----------


## Gjoni

Une nuk i hedh poshte ato te mirat e seksit. Dhe nga ana tjeter nuk jam per seks ekstremist, pasi ka nje kohe te caktura per gjithcka, dhe seksi me i mire eshte ai ne martese.

Packa se kjo pozite, nuk eshte ajo qe shumica e atyre qe shkruajne ne kete forum aprovojne, kjo nuk do te thote qe e verteta bie gjithmone dakord me shumicen, apo jo?

Une vete nuk jam i martuar, por kam zgjedhur qe persa i perket seksit, te pres deri kur te martohem. Kjo eshte ne rradhe te pare pershkak te bindjeve te mia fetare, por njekohesisht, kjo bindje eshte e mbeshtetur nga faktet e tjera sociale qe kam vene re keto kater vjet e ca, gjate kohes qe kam qene me studime ketu ne Amerike.

Kam vene re qe seksi, me gjithe te mirat qe Estella tha, eshte bere nje justifikim per te gjithe ata qe e kerkojne ate para marteses, dhe fatkeqesisht faktet fillojne te ndryshojne persa i perket te mirave te seksit. 

Albanian Design, beri nje liste te shkrurter me ca nga pasojat qe vijne nga seksi, qe une do te thoja eshte jashte martese. (shkoni dhe shikojeni edhe nje here ate liste qe te shihni nese te mos shumica e tyre jane pershkak te seksit jashte marteses).

Nje faktor tjeter, qe kam vene re eshte problemet qe kane ato mardhenie midis cifteve ne te cilen te  dyja palet ose vetem njera pale, kane bere seks perpara marteses. Shumica prej tyre sot ndahen. Tani nuk mund te them qe i gjithe faji eshte pershkak te seksit, por e verteta eshte qe edhe seksi, eshte nje lloj veprimi i cili tregon besnikerine e nje personi ndaj bindjeve te tij, dhe thuhet qe "Cfare te mbjellesh, ate edhe do te korresh."

Nesje, po e mbyll me kaq per tani....
Gjithe te mirat

----------


## AlbanianDesign

Gjono,


Cdo njeri ka mendimet e tij natyrisht, por per mendimin tim ai mentalietet eshte shume i vjeter.  Ai mentalitet ndoshta ka pas punuar ne ate kohe sepse jeta sociale ishte vetem me thashetheme dhe njerzit kishin frike te flasin.  

Per mendimin tim, koha ka ndryshuar shume, dhe marrdhenjet jane shume me te forta nese seksi eshte i mire. Mendoj qe 66% e lidhjeve midis dy partnereve eshte e bazuar ne seks (e kam fjalen per te rinjte me shume, se pleqte vetem duan yzmet)...   Te thuash qe po nuk bere seks je njeri i ndershem "dhe tregon besnikerin ndaj bindjeve te tij", per mendimin tim eshte kokeforci. Pse e mohon dicka qe eshte e mire?  Eshte sikur me qene ne mes te vapes , dhe me te ofruar akulloren por te lene vetem ta shikosh ate, dhe te mos e lepishe.  Per mendimin tim, kete gje ndoshta nuk e kupton, meqe nuk ke bere seks, por jam kundra idese qe po tha nje liber mos te besh seks, nuk ben.  Nuk dua te hy tek feja dhe nuk po te kundervihem, biles e respektoj ate qe po thua, por per mendimin tim ka menyra shume te tjera per te treguar vullnetin tend.  Seksi eshte natyral, dhe te gjitha kafshet insektet.. etj etj e bejne.. 

Por meqe jeta sociale thote JO, ne direkt si dele nga mbrapa.  Meqe jemi njerez, kuptohet nuk je i lejuar te shkosh ne mes te rruges e te perdhunosh, por ne nje kohe kur femra ose mashkulli e don dhe ti e don, PSE JO?  Vetem ki kujdes para se ta besh!  Eshte e sygjeruar ta njohesh mire partnerin, para se te fillojne marrdhenjet seksuale.

Persa i perket pikes se marteses, si mbas statistikave, 95% te atyre qe martohen, mbas 1 viti, e humbin dashurine per seks.  Kjo gje ndodh ndoshta nga punet e perditshme qe njeriu angazhohet.   

Si mbas nje artikullin nga revista "TIME", ndjenjat seksuale jane me te medhaja gjate jetes se kolegjit, pra ne pergjithesi per ata qe jane nga mosha 17-28 per cunat, dhe per femrat nga mosha 15-25vjeç.   Ky eshte realiteti, tani si e perdor ti kete moshe, varet nga "morali" jot, por nese martohesh ne moshen 29 vjec, kjo do te thote qe e ke humbur ate pasjon qe ke pasur ne fillim.  

Seksi eshte art, dhe qe te behesh nje artist i mire, duhet te praktikosh.  :buzeqeshje:   Ne fund te fundit, kush nuk po don nje artist te mire?

Iliri

----------


## Gjoni

AlbanianDesign, me beri pershtypje pergjigjja jote, por megjithese nuk jam dakord me mendimin tend, nga na tjeter desha te te falenderoj qe e respekton mendimin tim.

Nje gje tjeter qe doja te shtoja: secili prej nesh merr vendime, si p.sh. seksi, ne baze te bindjeve te tjera, dhe shume prej nesh mund te thone qe kjo eshte mire ose kjo eshte keq. 

Atehere pyetja qe une kam eshte kjo: nga e dime ne se kush eshte mire dhe kush eshe keq, pra ku bazohen vendimet tona morale?

P.S. Mbase kjo duhet te jete nje teme e re mevete, por nese nuk ka kundershtim mund ta diskutojme edhe ketu, ne lidhje me seksin.
Gjithe te mirat

----------


## AlbanianDesign

Zakonisht, vendimet varen nga eksperienca qe njeriu ka dhe nga rregullat qe vendos ligji per ne.

Me pak fjale, ate qe themi, zakonisht e themi sepse jemi ndikuar nga eksperienca qe kemi marre gjate jetes personale.  Nese kjo eshte nje eksperience e mire apo jo, kjo mund te vendoset nga ligjet qe na rrethojne, dhe nga ndergjegja qe kemi.

Psh, nese vjedh nje veture (BMW), mund te duket dicka e mire sepse tani ajo eshte e jotja, por ama ligji te fut ne burg nese kapesh, dhe keshtu e ben te keqe.  Pra ka dy rruge, te behesh in dershem (si mbas ligjit), ose te behesh i arratisur nga pushteti.  Megjithese kjo eshte me shume pergjigje me ane politike, prap te tregon dicka rreth vendimeve edhe me seksin.  Nese mendon qe seksi te ben keq, mos e bej.  E bukura e demokracise eshte qe ben ca te duash midis nje gardhi.

Sic e dime seksi eshte shume i mire, jo vetem nga eksperienca qe disa kane, por edhe shume shkenctare qe e kane aprovuar ate te jete e mire.  Ato qe tha Estella eshte plotesisht e vertet!   Megjithate, duhen konsideruar dhe te keqijat.

Ne kete bote per mendimim tim ka dy lloj personash:  1) optimistat, dhe 2) pesimistat.

Shumica nga ne mundohemi te jemi optimist, por per mendimin tim, ballancimi i te dyjave do ishte fenomenal.

Ciao'
Iliri

----------


## Gjoni

Une nuk e di nese i je pergjigjur pyetjes time plotesisht AlbanianDesign.

Ti mbase do te thuash ligji ose me saktesisht ligjet e shoqerise, por une do te te pyesja, ku bazohen ligjet e shoqerise?

Pra, si jane njerezit ne gjendje qe te vendosin kush eshte e drejte dhe kush eshte e padrejte, ose kush eshte dicka e moralshme dhe cfare eshte e pamoralshme.

Gjithe te mirat

----------


## Estella

Gjoni pyetja qe ke bere eshte teper teper e gjate per ta shpjeguar dhe sqaruar sepse varet nga shume gjera si eksperienca, edukimi, feja, menyra e jeteses, etj....

----------


## I-PANJOHURI

Nuk jam kunder atyre 20 arsyeve qe e bejne sexin te domosdoshem apo te nevojshem per shendetin e djemve apo vajzave.Vetem se nje pyetje do te kisha ne kete drejtim :e mira/e keqja: eqenese sexi qenka aq i shendetshem per te dy gjinite njerezore, cilat grupe te moshave duhet te fillojne "kete kure" ?!Mos duhet filluar qe femije te praktikohet sexi, ne menyre qe shendeti te ruhet ne nje gjendje sa me temire per shkak te tij?

----------


## AlbanianDesign

Megjithese pyetja jote eshte normale, une nuk jam me ty.

Seksi nuk eshte kure, por per ata qe e duan, nuk do te thote qe eshte keqe, dhe keshtu mbas analizave, e shikon qe ne fund te fundit te ben mire.  Plus per mendimin tim kjo teme eshte shume e mire sepse i hap mendimet e shqiptareve, sidomos ata qe mendojne qe eshte turp te bisedosh per te.

----------


## Gjoni

Estela, ke te drejte, por ajo qe desha te them, eshte e verteta eshte qe sensi i brendeshem i gjithe secilit ne lidhje me ate qe eshte e drejte dhe ate qe eshte e gabuar, eshte dicka qe Zoti e ka vene brenda nesh, dhe qe na lejon neve qe te themi si perfundim se cfare eshte e mire dhe cfare eshte e keqe ose gabim.

Por problemi komplikohet, pasi ky sens ose aftesi per te vendosur se cfare eshte e mire dhe cfare eshte e keqe apo gabim, nuk perdoret per te kuptuar dhe vepruar me teper ashtu ne menyren se si duhet te veprojme sipas planit te atij qe na ka krijuar. Dhe nje nga rezultatet e ketij fakti, ka te bej me sensin e perzjere apo edhe te shthurur qe njerezit kane sot ne lidhje me te miren dhe te keqen, dhe pershak te kesaj edhe vendimet tona, shpesh here, megjithese te mira ne dukje,  shpesh here kane rezultate te keqia.

Persa i perket seksit, une nuk jam ne kundershtim me te, dhe per me teper une jam i bindur qe eshte dicka e mrekullueshme, por nga ana tjeter me duhet qe te pranoj qe seksi nuk ishte ideja e ndonje njeriu, pasi Zoti vete qe ne fillim e krijoi per kenaqesine tone, por njekohesisht eshte po tek Ai qe ne duhet te drejtohemi ne menyre qe te kuptojme funksionin dhe qellimin e vertete qe seksi ka ne mardheniet tona me njerezit e tjere dhe mbi te gjitha me Perendine.

E kuptoj qe mbase keto gjera qe them disave prej jush u duken si gjera te vjetra dhe te prapambetura, biles ishte Albanian Design qe beri nje koment te atille, dhe pergjigja ime do te ishte kjo, qe qe ne fillimet e njerezimit njerezit e kane keq perdorur seksin duke deshtuar qe te kuptojne qellimin dhe funksionin e tij te vertete, pra keq perdorimi i seksit eshte aq i vjeter sa njerezimi...

Shpresoj qe te mos i kem shtuar me teper konfuzion ceshtjes.....

Gjithe te mirat

----------


## peshkatari

Shume mire ke bere Estela qe e ke hapur kete teme dhe e mira do te ishte qe ti te kishe shkruajtur dhe te keqiat ose pasojat e seksit te mbrojtur ose te pa mbrojtur sepse njerezit duhet te dine dhe demet qe seksi sjell dh pastaj gjithesecili mund te diskutonte ose te vepronte si dinte vete.
Me sa di une njeriu vepron ndaj natyres dhe çfaredolloj fenomeni qe e rrethon vetem pasi te ndodhi fenomeni ose vetem pasi se ai ta kete zbuluar kete fenomen qe ne gjuhen e perditeshme quhet eksperience dhe ne gjuhen shkencore quhet zbulim.
 Keshtu qe dhe seksi eshte pjese e ketij fenomeni dhe nuk ben perjashtim nga asnje fenomen njerezor o natyror por thjeshte eshte fitim eksperience. Dihet se natyrat e virgjera dhe njerezit e virgjer jane me te paster, ( jo ne kuptimin e djallezise) por me te paster si natyre ose organizem njerezor sepse nuk jane perdorur dhe se nuk i ka zbuluar askush. Por pasi zbulohen keto fenomene kane edhe te mirat edhe te keqiat e tyre. Njerezit ne baze te pervojes fitojne dhe eksperiencen e duhur per te kundervepruar ne kendveshtrimin qe ata e mendojne. Dhe ka natyra qe abuzojne me zbulimin qe kane bere dhe ka natyra qe e perdorin eksperiencen per te mbrojtur veten e tyre dhe te te tjereve. Por ne gjendjen qe ato jane te pa prekura askush nuk i di se ato ekzistojne dhe ato mund te vdesin dhe ashtu te pa prekura.
 Pra desha te theme se nuk ka asgje te keqe nga nje ose disa eksperienca, por sa i zoti eshte ai ose ajo per te perfituar nga keto eksperienca te hidhura apo te embla qofshin.
 Problemi eshte i gjithi thjesht nga kendi qe i shef gjithesecili virgjerine dhe jo virgjerine.
  Me falni qe tani po zgjatem pak por dote thoja qe dashurohesh me nje femer qe eshte e virgjer por nuk eshte aspak komunikative me prinderit e tu dhe ta nxin kur i thone jeten per çdo gje (Ti çdo te beje do ti gezoheshe virgjerise). Gjithashtu martohesh me nje vajze qe nuk eshte e virgjer por ka pasur nje ose disa eksperienca, por di te sillet me ty si ne seks por edhe ne jete dhe di te sillet shume mire edhe me prinderit e tu, atehere ti ke do te mundoheshe te kishe ne krah per shoqe jete te paren apo te dyte?

----------


## edmko

Estella!
      Me pelqen qe sjell gjera te reja shkencore ne forum.E lexova materialin qe ke servirur per te mirat qe na sjell seksi dhe nuk kam asgje per te shtuar ose pakesuar.Nuk e di se ne ç'reviste e ke marre kete material por do te thoja se per punen e nje personi qe ka kaluar infarkt seksi nuk do te ishte i keshillueshem pasi ky person do te riskonte jeten e tij ne kete rast ose do te provokonte nje infarkt te dyte.Mos te harrojme qe semundja e infarktit shkaktohet nga akumulimi i yndyrnave te ngopura ne gjak(kolesteroli) dhe mendoj se seksi nuk mund te ndikoje ne uljen e tij ne gjak.??????????Nese e lexon shkrimin tim me jep me shume spjegime ne kete pike me argumenta qe te jem me i qarte sepse dhe ti e ke lexuar diku dhe nuk e ke shpikur nga mendja jote............

----------


## Mina

Gjatë seksit të nxehtë dhe me plot pasion është konstatuar se shpenzohen 560 kalori ..............................
Kjo ndoshta vlen per femrat Estella sepse meshkujt konsumojne plot 1000 kalori!

----------


## E1m9m8m2A

Ej une jam shume dakord me AlbDesign  , me pelqen mendimi yt.Une e mendoj ne te njejten menyre.Jam dakord me te mirat qe  mund te sjelli  sexi ( dashuria) dhe jam shume e ndergjegjshme dhe per rreziqet qe mund te sjelle . Normalisht mendoj une , nje njeri para se te arrije ne ate pike sa te beje dashuri me nje femer/mashkull me pare duhet ta njohe.
Dicka per Gjonin ... nuk e di kush do te ishte ajo femer qe do te martoheshte me ty,duke ditur se po e merr vetem se eshte e virgjer.Me vjen keq po eshte nje gje qe une si femer nuk do ta pranoja kurre.Nuk e di si mund te vleresohet nje femer nga fakti i thjeshte i "virgjerise" ......... (qe per me teper shume menyra per ta humbur pervec sexit)

Pershendetje.

----------


## Estella

* A Keni deshire te keni nje peshe ideale?
Ka 3500 kalori per cdo 1 LBS (pounds) {2.2lbs=1kg} dhjame.  Per cdo 3500 calori qe digjni you do te humbisni 1Lbs dhjame.
Gjate mardhenieve seksuale humbisni 150kalori per cdo 30 min. (Cunave i sugjeroj lojra seksuale para mardhenieve per te harxhuar sa me shume kalori)

Duke u bazuar ne nje studim ne kanada, Kanadezet kryejne perafersisht 7.33 here ne muaj mardhenie seksuale, te cilat zgjasin rreth 24.4 minuta. Nese mardhenie dhe lojet seksuale zgjasin 4 ore kjo do te thote se ju do te harxhoni 600 kalori. Per cdo jave i bie 31,200 ose 9lbs cdo vit. Perafersisht 4Kg.
Njerzit zakonisht e vene peshen gradualisht dhe nese e keni vene re ne Rini njerzit jane me te dobet sa vjen dhe mplaken shendoshen dhe nje nga arsyet eshte Sexi, dicka qe shume persona nuk e kuptojne. 
 Prandaj nese do ni te vazhdoni te jeni te shendetshem, mardheniet seksuale dhe lojrat seksuale jane celsi i suksesit.*

Nje here sex eshte 10 here me efektive se sa nje valium.Sex is the safest tranquilizer in the world. IT IS 10 TIMES MORE EFFECTIVE THAN VALIUM.

----------


## Estella

Puberteti
Puberteti është një fazë e jetës së cdo njeriu, vajzë dhe djalë që përfshin moshën nga 8 deri në 18 vjeç. Ky ndryshim përbën kalimin në vajzëri ose djalëri. Si rezultat i këtij procesi organet seksuale rriten dhe zhvillohen, trupi bëhet i gatshëm dhe i aftë për të riprodhuar. Gjatë pubertetit trupi ndryshon me shpejtësi dhe ky mund të jetë një udhëtim shqetësues, por edhe i këndshëm.  Këto ndryshime mund t'ju bëjnë të ndjeheni krenarë dhe të lumtur, por ato mund t'ju bëjnë të ndjeheni konfuzë dhe në një pozicion të vështirë, ose të gjitha së bashku. Shpesh mjetet e informimit ose reklamat, shokët/shoqet, pjestarët e familjes apo moshatarët përpiqen të ndikojnë në mënyrën se si duhet të dukeni, se si duhet të silleni dhe se ndaj cilëve persona duhet të tërhiqeni. Megjithatë të gjitha këto janë çështje për të cilat ju duhet të vendosni vetë, ndërkohë që ka shumë rrugë për të ndjekur.

 P.S Informacioni marre nga Shoqata e Palnifikimit Familjar.

----------


## Estella

Ndryshime që prekin si  Djemtë dhe  vajzat gjatë pubertetit
Në këtë periudhë të jetës ndodhin këto ndyshime:
I
Shtati, pesha trupore dhe muskujt zhvillohen
I
Organet seksuale rriten
I
Organizmi bëhet pjellor
I
Trashet zëri
I
Gjëndrat e lëkurës bëhen më aktive dhe dalin puçrra
I
Zhvillohen gjëndrat e djersës
I
Fillojnë të dalin qime nën sqetulla dhe midis këmbëve
I
Mund të përjetoni ndryshime të menjëhershme të gjendjes shpirtërore
I
Mund të fillojë një tërheqje apo largim nga pjestarë të grupit me identitet seksual të ndryshëm ose të njëjtë ndryshime që prekin si djemtë dhe vajzat gjatë pubertetit

Ndryshime qe prekin 
vajzat
I
Gjinjtë zhvillohen dhe gjate këtij procesi ju mund të ndjeni dhimbje
I
Thithat fillojnë të zmadhohen
I
Vithet fillojnë të rrumbullakosen
I
Organet seksuale zhvillohen dhe vezoret brenda fillojnë të prodhojnë vezë ose qeliza vezore
I
Më vonë gjatë pubertetit fillojnë menstruacionet (periodat)
Ndryshime që prekin  djemtë
I
Gjoksi dhe shpatullat zhvillohen
I
Fillojnë të dalin qime në fytyrë dhe ndoshta në gjoks
I
Penisi dhe testikulat zmadhohen dhe fillojnë të prodhojnë spermë
I
Penisi mund të ngrihet, pra të forcohet, papritur
I
Mund të përjetoni për herë të pare exhakulacionin ose derdhjen e spermës, të lëngut që del nga penisi (kjo mund të ndodhë edhe kur jeni duke fjetur) ndryshime qe prekin vajzat

----------


## Estella

Menstruacionet
Femrat lindin me mijëra vezë në dy ovaret ose vezoret e tyre  Pas pubertetit, çdo muaj nga vezoret çlirohet një vezë. Ky proces quhet ovulacion, dhe ndodh rreth 14 ditë përpara fillimit të periodave. Nëqoftëse veza nuk pllenohet nga sperma (shih  Çfarë duhet të dini në fund të broshurës) ajo vdes. Çdo muaj mitra bëhet gati për një shtatëzani të mundshme dhe veshja e saj e brendshme trashet dhe zbutet.

Kur trupi e di se pllenimi nuk do të ndodhë, veshja e brendshme e mitrës dhe veza dalin nga trupi nëpërmjet vaginës në formën e atyre që njihen `perioda' ose `menstruacione'. Veza nuk dallohet mbasi është shumë e vogël. Cikli menstrual fillon nga dita e parë e `periodave' dhe zgjat deri në ditën përpara fillimit të periodave të ardhshme. Cikli ndryshon dhe mund të jetë nga 21 deri në 40 ditë. Për të mbledhur gjakun që del gjatë menstruacioneve mund të përdorni `picetat sanitare' ose
tamponët. Për të parashikuar ditën e menstruacioneve mund të mbani një ditar, por nuk duhet harruar se jo të gjitha gratë kanë perioda të regullta. Ndryshimet hormonale përpara ose gjatë menstrua-cioneve mund të ndikojnë mbi gjendjen tuaj shpirtërore: ju mund të ndjeheni energjike dhe të ndjeni nevojën për marrëdhënie seksuale gjatë periudhës së ovulacionit dhe/ose mund të jeni në gjendje shpirtërore të zymtë, nervoze madje, përpara ardhjes së periodave, mund t'ju
vijë edhe për të qarë. Gjinjtë mund t'ju dhëmbin ose mund t'ju zbadhohen pak dhe mund t'ju dalin puçrra në fytyrë. Gratë lëshojnë vezë në këtë mënyrë deri sa ato arrijnë në një pikë të jetës që njihet si menopauzë. Kjo zakonisht ndodh në moshën midis 45 dhe 50 ose më shumë vjec.
Gratë e këtyre moshave nuk kanë më menstruacione dhe nuk mund të mbeten shtatëzanë.
Nëqoftëse ju keni dhimbje të mëdha gjatë periodave ose nëse keni shqetësime të tjera duhet të këshilloheni me mjekun ose me Shoqatën e Planifikimit Familjar

----------


## Estella

Fakte baze lokale
Në Shqipëri tashmë ka një qëndrim të hapur dhe aprovues ndaj çështjeve të planifikimit familjar dhe seksualitetit.  Para vitit 1992, vit që u miratua nga qeveria vendimi për shërbimet e planifikimit familjar, këto koncepte kanë qënë tabu dhe të ndaluara për tu propaganduar. Sot është rritur mjaft interesi i publikut për shumë probleme të shëndetit seksual e riprodhues. Dëshira veçanërisht e të rinjve dhe grave për përdorimin e metodave kontraceptive është në
rritje. Rezultatet e anketimeve mbi futjen e edukatës seksuale në shkollë tregojnë që rreth 86% e prindërve dhe 95% e mësuesve e mirepresin ate. Përdorimi i metodave kontra-ceptive është ende i ulët. Megjithese 40% e nevojave te grave te moshes riprodhuese ne shkalle kombetare janë të mbuluara me kontraceptivë, vetëm 12% e tyre përdorin këto metoda. Kjo vjen jo vetëm për shkak të informimit te ulet, por edhe për shkak të infrastrukturës ende të pakët të shërbimeve të
planifikimit familjar veçanërisht në zonat fshatare.  Aborti në Shqipëri është lejuar në vitin 1991, dhe në vitin 1995 u miratua ligji mbi ndërprerjen e shtatëzanise. Sipas këtij ligji, aborti bëhet me kërkesën e gruas deri në javën e 12 të shtatëzanisë. Legalizimi i abortit ndonse ka reflektuar dukshëm uljen e vdekshemrise amtare, ngelet në shifra të larta duke u përdorur ende si metodë e planifikimit familjar. Pas hapjes së Shqipërisë në vitet 90, zhvillimit masiv të emigracionit, ka një rritje të sëmundjeve seksualisht të transmetueshme (SST) si sifilizi, gonorreja, klamidia, trikomonia. Në vitin 1993 u regjistrua i infektuari i pare me HIV ne Shqipëri. Ne 1999 numerohen 39 raste te infektuarish dhe numri I tyre pritet te jete ne rritje. Homoseksualiteti në Shqipëri, pavaresisht se këto vitet e fundit nuk dënohet me ligj dhe ka tendenca të trajtohet si një çështje dhe e drejtë individuale, vazhdon të paragjykohet nga shumë njerëz.

----------

